# Tucker's Going to be a Dad



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I honestly think he hopes so. 

His favorite toy ever is this little purple platypus that we call "Platy." He sleeps with it every night and always cuddles it. So anyway, I bought him this playpus that has little eggs inside. It's become his favorite toy ever. Well, the eggs have become his new favorite.

There are 3 of them... and all 3 of them sleep with us every night. He literally lays on top of these eggs, keeps his legs over them, etc. We always joke he's trying to hatch them for more platypus toys.

O egg I lurves u!


20110122-DSC_0059 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr

Plz hatch sooon!


20110122-DSC_0065 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr

Iz gibs u luv..


20110122-DSC_0074 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr

And Iz nurturz u!


20110122-DSC_0072 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr

Iz just waitz 4 u to hatch, egg.


20110122-DSC_0067 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Awwwww bless him, he's an amazing colour


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is so sweet-and funny!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG I thought you were serious!! :lol: That is so fricken cute! He sounds like such a sweet boy. Wish I could meet him in person!! Good luck with those eggs Tucker! hehe


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

HAHA! SO CUTE!!!! I hope those eggs hatch for you soon Tucker!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh that is so cute. His coloring is amazing.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

So cute and funny!!!!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

LOL i really thought he was going too be a dad!
Tucker is a handsome boy!!! I remember him as a little puppy!


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh hes so cute, i love his colouring . bless him with his egg xx


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey, border collies can make things move around, but only a chihuahua with a platypus egg can create LIFE. 

I think, one day, you should replace his eggs with three little platypi. All that effort ought to be rewarded.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

:foxes251: That is so funny. Tucker is just too cute. I sure hope they hatch for him


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww Tucker is broody! I love it!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hahahaha thats sooo funny!!

To cute Tucker x


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ohhhhhh that is so precious!! He's such a cutie!!!! 
Let us know when the eggs hatch, I wanna pet platypus!!  hehehe!

What camera do you use? You always have the most amazing, clear, professional looking pictures! I always look forward to seeing your photos on here!!


----------



## BethanyC (Jan 19, 2011)

That's such a cute story! I love it when dogs bring their toys to bed. He's got lovely markings!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

This is so cute and funny, poor Tucker. I just love him, hes one of my favorites. Such a handsome boy. I hope mini Tuckers hatch, if so Id like one please 




Smith said:


> I think, one day, you should replace his eggs with three little platypi. All that effort ought to be rewarded.


Hahahahaha


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL I thought he was going to be a daddy too! HEHE  That is sooo cute! He's just adorable!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi great pics his color is brillant what color is it?


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! Tucker's a really funny boy. He's still sleeping with those eggs. lol.

Sarah, I shoot with a Nikon D80. I was using my 35mm f/1.8 lens. I also used an external flash for these. 

Sheila, Tucker is a blue tricolor (blue, tan, and white)


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry for the late reply~ thanks Jessie! I HAVE to invest in a Nikon in the future, they're so worth the money for the amazing photo quality!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

awww bless him!! lovely photos! xx


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

he is adorable, what a cute game with his eggs...


----------

